# The most beautiful paragraph on FreeBSD forum :)



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 10, 2010)

From here: http://forums.freebsd.org/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_rules


> Be respectful of all users at all times and respect the forum staff. This means please use etiquette and politeness. Treat people with kindness and gentleness. Be considerate to the person asking the question. We were all a green user at one point. Yes, some users are harder to help than others, but please be respectful to all users.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah, we fired the hippie who wrote that.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 10, 2010)

> we fired the hippie


That means this? English problem


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 10, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> That means this? English problem



Hippie who wrote this text got fired. lol


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 10, 2010)

A! Hippy! Ok! Google translate on hippie return hippie and I was searching what this word mean 
Come on guys. Don't be so bad  Lol


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 11, 2010)

It's hippie, not hippy, whatever any translator tries to make of it ..


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 11, 2010)

Hippie or hippy just got fired


----------



## phospher (Nov 11, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Yeah, we fired the hippie who wrote that.




dude, that is so frickin funny i about fell out of my chair when i read that.


----------



## captobvious (Nov 11, 2010)

Dudes, y'all from across the pond (Europe) are hilarious


----------



## roddierod (Nov 11, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Yeah, we fired the hippie who wrote that.


LOL! Started my morning of great.


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 11, 2010)

here is a hippie at a traditional love-in:






zomg the same one fighting for the cause:


----------



## da1 (Nov 19, 2010)

captobvious said:
			
		

> Dudes, y'all from *across the pond* (Europe) are hilarious



I vote that one (the underlined and bold section is the bomb lol) .


----------

